# Kamera ausrichten



## jimbo0815 (5. Nov 2007)

hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die kamera so ausrichte, dass sie in richtung eines bestimmten punktes schaut?
dieser punkt kann ein Point3f oder Point3d sein oder sonstwas in dieser art.

gruß,
jimbo0815


----------



## Andre Schaaf (6. Nov 2007)

Tach,

in Java3D gibt es keine wirkliche Kamera, wenn du die ansicht auf einem bestimmten Punkt schauen lassen willst dann kannst du dies erreichen 
in dem du dir die Transform3D von der ViewPlatform holst. Wenn du die dann hast kannst du über Transform3D.lookAt den Punkt auf den die "Kamera" schauen soll einstellen.

MFG Andre


----------



## jimbo0815 (6. Nov 2007)

danke, das wars


----------

